# Grab and pull off the Branch



## kroh (Jan 18, 2006)

Hey there all...

In Aikido, concerning *sankyo*, when one enters into an opponent and snatches the arm (wrist) and passes under the arm while turning and going into sankyo ,in the same facing as the opponent...Does this motion have a term specific name in Japanese?  or is it just..._irimi no *blah*blah*_?

Any help you could give would be great.  
Thank you 
Walt


----------



## TheBattousai (Jan 18, 2006)

Sankyo translates lit. "third teaching" but I think, and don't hold me to this, reverse wrist twist. Hopefully I can verify this or someone may correct me on the second translation.


----------



## Korppi76 (Jan 19, 2006)

So you mean that you go under ukes arm (we call it  Uchikaiten-sankyo) I think movement itself is just irimi tenkan.


----------



## Yari (Jan 19, 2006)

Well, sankyo is the "third" technique, but I belive that's because Ikkyo is the base technique. Were nikkyo works as letting your arm over uke's arm, sankyo goes under. So in a sense sankyo is a "off shot" from ikkyo.

Sankyo can be made as described, which is uchi (under the roof/arm) technique. In this techniique you do a irimi(entering into uke). Sankyo itself is called kotehenri ( I think) in many other japanese arts.

/yari


----------



## kroh (Jan 19, 2006)

Hey there *theBattousai*, I knew what sankyo meant i was more looking for a pecific technique that could be used in conjunction with it.  Thanks for looking into it though...Always a pleasure sir!

*Korpi76*, *Yari*, exactly what I was looking for.  My Nihon-go is pretty good but I wanted to see if Aikido associated a certain term for the movement or if they simply described it in Japanese (as Yari did with removing the Aikido Reference of Sankyo and simply describing it).

Thanks guys,
Regards, 
Walt


----------

